# Intelligent Design.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What's the story over there in the states regarding the court battle about I.D being taught in school? Has sanity prevailed ?

'God' help you if the Christian 'Scientists' get to teach this garbage to your children.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lol. im living proof. :shock:

luckily i was smart enough as a kid to realize it was all complete and utter nonsense. infact, i have 'science' class to thank for turning on the light.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Jesus Christ believes in you Martin. You just have to accept him into your heart.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheers Scattered. I'll do my best.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, here's the skinny on the latest defeat for Christianity, 
I'm just kidding. It doesnt have much bearing on it, to be honest. Right, so everyone here know what Intelligent Design Theory is? The idea of "irreducible complexity" is that something like the eye is far too complex to have all the parts work in tandem and produce vision. If the eye was built by slow chance mutations, what good is a cone or a rod without the vitreous humor? Why would the body retain the cone or rod, which itself needed millions of mutations to be acheived, since without more chance mutations, its useless? This is the idea behind it, that some sort of Intelligence produced an eye, spontaneously, or "jumped" the process along. Its a nice idea, but it was a bad scientific method. They had the conclusion, then came up with a justification - not intellectually honest. On the other hand, evolution is a poorly understood field as well. It hasnt changed much since 1850. Genetics will shed more light on this. I just dont see mutations -which are inherently bad if they happen in me or you - creating an eye. We're missing something in our process of explaining the change and creation of life. I dont know what it is, but I dont think that what exists now is just a product of a series of fortunate genetic mistakes and accidents. Even a billion years would be too short a time. As for ID, its been defeated in Ohio or PA. I think it can be taught along with, but not to the exclusion of evolution, which sounds fair. I dont agree with either, so hopefully, it will spark debates in young minds.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

